# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Παράσιτα στην έξοδο μίκτη ήχου TELE SM-254

## mariosv

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα μίκτη ήχου της tele sm-254 και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα. Από όλα τα κανάλια, μου δίνει παράσιτα στην έξοδό του. Στα ακουστικά βέβαια δεν παρατηρώ το πρόβλημα αυτό. Σας δίνω και μια εικόνα της πλακέτας. Τι μπορώ να ελέγξω; Δεν έχω ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο, αλλά θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ.
IMAG0090.jpg

----------


## mariosv

Αυτά τα δύο τι είναι και πώς τα ελέγχω αν είναι οκ;
IMAG0092.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Το 7812 ειναι σταθεροποιητης τασεως στα +12βολτ,ενω το 7912 βγαζει -12βολτ στην εξοδο του.Γιανα τα ελεγξεις θελεις πολυμετρο να δεις τι ταση παιρνει στο πρωτο ποδι και αν βγαζει στο τελευταιο τα 12 που λεγαμε.

----------


## mariosv

> Το 7812 ειναι σταθεροποιητης τασεως στα +12βολτ,ενω το 7912 βγαζει -12βολτ στην εξοδο του.Γιανα τα ελεγξεις θελεις πολυμετρο να δεις τι ταση παιρνει στο πρωτο ποδι και αν βγαζει στο τελευταιο τα 12 που λεγαμε.


Τον ένα ακροδέκτη στο πρώτο και μετά στο τελευταίο. Τον άλλο;

----------


## ezizu

Σου ανεβάζω μια εικόνα με την διάταξη των ακροδεκτών .Το common συνήθως είναι συνδεδεμένο στο 0V - GND ( γείωση ),της βαθμίδας του τροφοδοτικού.

ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΠΟΙΤΕΣ 7812-7912.GIF

----------


## ezizu

Όταν λες στο ποστ#1 ,παράσιτα σε όλα τα κανάλια,τι ακριβώς εννοείς;
1)Συνεχόμενο βόμβο;
2)Βόμβο που αυξάνεται καθώς ανεβάζεις την ένταση με τα ποντεσιόμετρα;
3)Διάφορους θορύβους που ακούγονται καθώς ανεβοκατεβάζεις τα συρόμενα ποντεσιόμετρα και μετά σταματάνε;
4)Κάτι άλλο;
Πιστεύω ,τα καλώδια που χρησιμοποιείς για τις συνδέσεις σου,με τις πηγές και με τον ενισχυτή ,να τα έχεις ελέγξει μην τυχών είναι κομμένα.

----------


## mariosv

- Λοιπόν, σε όποιαδήποτε από τις 4 εισόδους και αν χρησιμοποιώ, το αποτέλεσμα είναι να παίρνω παράσιτα στην έξοδο. Αν δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη κάποια είσοδος, δεν ακούγονται παράσιτα. Τα παράσιτα πάνε με το ρυθμό της μουσικής. Όσο δυναμώνω, δυναμώνουν και αυτά και τα καλώδια είναι μια χαρά.
- Αντικαθιστώντας τα δύο αυτά κυκλώματα που ανέφερα πιο πάνω ( μιας και ήταν κόστος 1 ευρώ ) δεν παίρνω πια παράσιτα, αλλά το line1 και line2 παίζουν πολύ πιο δυνατά από τα άλλα δύο κανάλια.

Τουλάχιστον απέκτησα διαφορετικό πρόβλημα....

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε Μάριε ,τα δύο εξαρτήματα που άλλαξες ( 7812, 7912 ), είναι σταθεροποιητές τάσεως ,όπως άλλωστε αναφέρθηκε και σε προηγούμενα ποστς και είναι πολύ πιθανό, αν είχαν πρόβλημα ,να σου δημιουργούσαν τα παράσιτα που λες.
Θα σου πρότεινα όμως προληπτικά ,να αλλάξεις και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές ( τρείς μεγάλους και έναν πιό μικρό ),που είναι γύρω από τους σταθεροποιητές.Το κόστος είναι μικρό.
Όσο για το πρόβλημα που έχεις τώρα,δεν έχει σχέση με τους σταθεροποιητές, επειδή πολύ απλά ,οι τάσεις των σταθεροποιητών αυτών , τροφοδοτούν όλα τα κανάλια εξίσου.Δηλαδή ,είναι η ίδια τροφοδοσία, για όλους τους τελεστικούς ( ολοκληρωμένα προενίσχυσης ), όλων των καναλιών.Άρα θα είχαν πρόβλημα όλα τα κανάλια και όχι μόνο το line1 και το line2. 
Κοίταξε, μήπως κατά την αντικατάσταση των σταθεροποιητών,έγινε κάτι π.χ. κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα από κόλληση ή βραχυκύκλωσαν οι ακροδέκτες κάποιου εξαρτήματος ,ή έχει ξεκολλήσει κάποιο εξάρτημα /καλώδιο ,ή κάποιο μικρό σπάσιμο στην πλακέτα κ.λ.π. και δεν το αντιλήφθηκες.

----------


## mariosv

Επανέρχομαι και πάλι στο θέμα μιας και δεν λύθηκε τελικά, αλλά λόγω απουσίας μου, έμεινε έτσι.
Έδωσα τον μίκτη σε ηλεκτρονικό μπας και δει τι φταίει και μου τον έδωσε πίσω και μου είπε οτι του λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Πράγματι, όταν τον δοκίμασα και εγώ, δούλεψε κανονικά, αλλά για 10 το πολύ λεπτά. Μετά φύτρωσε άλλο πρόβλημα καθώς δεν έχω καθόλου έξοδο στο δεξί ηχείο. Από οποιαδήποτε line ή μικρόφωνο και αν δοκιμάσω, δεν έχω καθόλου έξοδο στο δεξί, ενώ από το αριστερό παίζει κανονικά. Στα ακουστικά, ακούω κανονικά και από τα δύο. Παρατήρησα οτι χτυπώντας ελαφρά την πλακέτα σε διάφορα σημεία, το πρόβλημα διορθώνεται και μόνο αν ξαναχτυπηθεί χαλάει. Υποψιαζόμενος οτι κάτι δεν κάνει επαφή, έβγαλα ολόκληρη την πλακέτα από το μεταλλικό κουτί για να δω, αλλά τώρα δεν πιάνει το χτύπημα για να παίξει κανονικά. Έλεγξα όλες τις ενώσεις των καλωδίων πάνω στην πλακέτα με πολύμετρο και είναι όλες οκ. Τι άλλο μπορεί να είναι; Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## stelios_a

αν κοβετε και επανερχετε με χτυπηματα κατι δεν παταει καλα . αν εχει κολλητηρακι που απο οτι καταλαβα απο τα προιγουμενα εχεις ξανα πατα ολες τις κολλησεις σου και πες μας

----------


## ezizu

Το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχει κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση.
 Μπορεί όμως το ίδιο σύμπτωμα να οφείλεται και σε κάποιο ψιλό κόψιμο - σπάσιμο- διακοπή χαλκοδιαδρόμου.
 Οι πιθανότερες αιτίες που μπορεί να προκληθεί αυτό, είναι από χτύπημα- πέσιμο του μηχανήματος, μηχανική καταπόνηση της πλακέτας , καταπόνηση των χαλκοδιαδρόμων κατά την διαδικασία κόλλησης κ.ο.κ.
Η περίπτωση βέβαια της ψυχρής κόλλησης έχει  μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα.

----------


## mariosv

Μέχρι στιγμής βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή άσχετο με αυτούς που λέγαμε πιο πάνω που δεν ήταν κολλημένος σωστά και το ένα του ποδαράκι κολυμπούσε στην πλακέτα. Το κόλλησα και δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά ο μίκτης εδώ και δύο ημέρες. Ελπίζω να ήταν μόνο αυτό και να μην φυτρώσει και τίποτα άλλο!

----------

mikemtb73 (10-03-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μέχρι στιγμής βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή άσχετο με αυτούς που λέγαμε πιο πάνω που δεν ήταν κολλημένος σωστά και το ένα του ποδαράκι κολυμπούσε στην πλακέτα. Το κόλλησα και δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά ο μίκτης εδώ και δύο ημέρες. Ελπίζω να ήταν μόνο αυτό και να μην φυτρώσει και τίποτα άλλο!


Πάλι καλά που τον είδες εσύ τον πυκνωτή γιατί κανονικά αυτή είναι δουλειά του ηλεκτρονικού να βλέπει ξεκολημένους πυκνωτές.

----------


## extarifman

> Μέχρι στιγμής βρήκα έναν πυκνωτή άσχετο με αυτούς που λέγαμε πιο πάνω που δεν ήταν κολλημένος σωστά και το ένα του ποδαράκι κολυμπούσε στην πλακέτα. Το κόλλησα και δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά ο μίκτης εδώ και δύο ημέρες. Ελπίζω να ήταν μόνο αυτό και να μην φυτρώσει και τίποτα άλλο!


Καλησπέρα, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις ποιος πυκνωτής ήταν αυτός γιατί έχω παραπλήσιο πρόβλημα; Αν γίνεται βέβαια γιατί έχουν περάσει και κάποια χρόνια...

----------


## mariosv

> Καλησπέρα, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις ποιος πυκνωτής ήταν αυτός γιατί έχω παραπλήσιο πρόβλημα; Αν γίνεται βέβαια γιατί έχουν περάσει και κάποια χρόνια...


Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι ποιος ήταν ο πυκνωτής μιας και έχουν περάσει χρόνια, αλλά θυμάμαι οτι ήταν ένας ανάμεσα από τα ποτενσιόμετρα. Πάντως το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε οριστικά μετά από αυτό.

----------


## extarifman

Ποια ποτενσιομετρα, αυτά που ελέγχουν το μπάσο και τα πρίμα ή τις εισόδους; πάντως σε ευχαριστώ, για την απάντησή αν και τόσα χρόνια μετά...(μήπως βλέποντας τη φώτο από τη πλακέτα που ανέβασες θυμηθείς κατι πιο συγκεκριμένο)

----------


## mariosv

IMAG0090.jpg
Σε μια από αυτές τις δύο περιοχές. Υπόψιν οτι σε εμένα αν έριχνες "φάπα" στο μίκτη, έστρωνε μιας και ο πυκνωτής είχε το ένα ποδαράκι στον αέρα. Επίσης αν σου κάνει τα συνηθισμένα "πρατς πρατς" όταν παίζεις με τα ποτενσιόμετρα των καναλιών, πολύ πιθανό να έχουν πεθάνει τα ποτενσιόμετρα.

----------


## extarifman

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ θα το ψάξω...

----------

